# superliner family bedroom



## Guest (Jan 10, 2018)

My wife and I and 3 and 5 year old are considering taking the Empire Builder from Red Wing, MN to Whitefish, MT in a family bedroom in February. For meals, do the kids get to only choose from the kids menu or can they order off the regular menu as well?

Also, I understand when you book a sleeper you have to pay the base fare plus the room charge. It's too bad they don't let you book a 20% off saver fare and then add the room charge as this would be cheaper. Is there anyway to get around this? I guess they figure if you can afford a sleeper the difference in saver fare vs. base fare won't matter. We are NARP members so I understand that does discount the base fare 10%. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2018)

Kids can order anything on the menu.

The price is the price.


----------



## KmH (Jan 11, 2018)

When booking a sleeper, the rail fare is the _lowest bucket_ Value fare.

Coach passengers booking the same day you do may be paying a higher bucket Value fare.

Yep. There are no discounts that apply to Saver fares and Saver fares are lower than a low bucket Value fare with the 15% discount Amtrak formally gave to Seniors and others.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 11, 2018)

The kids can order anything on the menu. The rail fare is the lowest and like said above may be lower than what a Coach passenger is paying at the same time you book.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2018)

Thank you to everyone for your advice!

As for booking the family bedroom on train 27/28 vs. 7/28, I know they are both the same train and the 27/28 sleeper is on the back and a longer walk to the diner. Being a railfan I also like to be in the back car for the railfan window. Any big negatives to booking the Portland sleeper that anyone can think of?


----------



## Maglev (Jan 17, 2018)

I would say to go with whichever f



Guest said:


> Thank you to everyone for your advice!
> 
> As for booking the family bedroom on train 27/28 vs. 7/28, I know they are both the same train and the 27/28 sleeper is on the back and a longer walk to the diner. Being a railfan I also like to be in the back car for the railfan window. Any big negatives to booking the Portland sleeper that anyone can think of?


I would say to go with whichever room is less expensive. When I rode to Portland last January, the railfan window was too dirty to see through.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 17, 2018)

I agree, go with the least expensive, unless you do not like walking through the Coach cars.


----------

